# Have you ever been peppered sprayed?



## Evacdad (Feb 27, 2012)

Not fun at all. Friend sprayed it in my bedroom while I was on the computer, didn't tell me about it, all of the sudden I was choking and rubbing my eyes. Followed by coughing like crazy until I finally ran outside while he was laughing. I can't imagine what these police, military people go through during training where they get it physically sprayed into their face.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, and tear gassed. There were riots in Ames, Iowa probably 6 years ago, I didn't partake but I was there trying to get my friends wife home and we went right through a tear gas cloud and then as we were leaving the police sprayed us. It was terrible and very very difficult to breath, I would not like to do it again but at least I know what to expect now!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes. And it sucks. I've had direct and indirect spray during certifications. I even sprayed a guy once after taking him into custody (handcuffed AND shackled) then had to take him to the ground. He apparently was opposed to going to prison which is why the judge issued "all them" warrants. Anyway, I put him in a headlock taking him to the ground and forgot that he, and now my sleeve, was covered in pepper spray. I thereafter wiped the sweat from my face (hot summer night) and got a full dose of "damn that burns". 

The "fogger" style sprays are awful. We had an officer let one off in the vehicle bay one day. Cleared the garage, then got sucked into the ventilation system. Total building evacuation, and the unemployment line for him. Wasn't his first "hey lets play with this weapon and see what it'll do." 

And, the only reason my 17 year old didn't die at 10 was because I was boarding the plane in Las Vegas when the phone call from "nana" came in. Seems he went into my wife and I's room and found my pepper spray while we were on vacation. He then took his 8 year old sister into the back yard, painted the back of the house, then her, and then himself, with it. Apparently her screams were no deterent. And I had to explain why I needed to be issued a new can of spray.

So yeah, it sucks!


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Stings a little. Tried to break up a fight once and got a direct hit to the face. Been cut, been stabbed; I'd rather take one of those. At least after the initial pain of a cut I can focus and control my reaction. Pepper spray was impossible to control the situation. It was less than pleasant for sure.


----------



## Buckinbronco66 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am in the Navy and have been Pepper Sprayed, Tear Gassed many times for training... Each time it was milspec and WAY more powerful than stuff available to civilians. It is not fun BUT! stay with me here... With this training I know my abilities and ability to defend myself if ever sprayed or gassed... something to think about.

Pepper spray:
It took about 45 min with cool running water across my face and eyes to get the iritation and inflamation to come down. That being said you can power through it and keep your eyes open and blinking to run or defend yourself. After the 45 min I took a COLD shower (Hot water only irritates the areas exposed even more) and used Common Dish soap; the soap needs to be a NON OIL BASED SOAP!!!! I recomend soaking your clothing in cold water and every 10 or so min adgitate it and move to a clean bucket. Residue from the spray can get into them.

Tear Gas:
More of a breathing irritant but does effect your eyes as well. Less sever as pepper spray because it is not designed to STICK to your body. Lots of cool running water on effected area and plenty of fresh air and the effects are gone quite quickly. Washing your clothing is even more important with gas due to it being a gas it will permiate ALL of your clothing and if kept on will continually irritate your skin.

Hope this helps


----------



## infidel88 (Apr 10, 2012)

Been gassed, its not fun, but mace is no joke....itll make a full man into a little bitch in less than a second. IT HURTS.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Ive used it a bunch and worn it every time. It sucks but you can fight thru it. Johnsons baby shampoo is the best ting I have found for getting it off you. Cloths into the washer before you take a bath or you will have to take a second bath. The stuff is a powder in a liquid propellant. It will shake off of your dirty cloths and on to you.


----------



## 1godthor (Apr 13, 2012)

Buckinbronco66 said:


> I am in the Navy and have been Pepper Sprayed, Tear Gassed many times for training... Each time it was milspec and WAY more powerful than stuff available to civilians. It is not fun BUT! stay with me here... With this training I know my abilities and ability to defend myself if ever sprayed or gassed... something to think about.
> 
> Pepper spray:
> It took about 45 min with cool running water across my face and eyes to get the iritation and inflamation to come down. That being said you can power through it and keep your eyes open and blinking to run or defend yourself. After the 45 min I took a COLD shower (Hot water only irritates the areas exposed even more) and used Common Dish soap; the soap needs to be a NON OIL BASED SOAP!!!! I recomend soaking your clothing in cold water and every 10 or so min adgitate it and move to a clean bucket. Residue from the spray can get into them.
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I hope to never be sprayed, but knowing what to do if I am is priceless!


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I suggest those of you who have not been hit by it do so. Also wouldn't be a bad idea to try and build up a tolerance. It'll knock you on your butt the first time and you can bet that it'll be used when they start trying to control the masses when TSHTF.


----------



## wrigsted (Apr 13, 2012)

In my demented youth, I was exposed to tear gas on several occasions. My impression is that it is not very good for crowd control, where people are loosely distributed over a larger area. Use in such cases it is often have the opposite of the desired effect and seems more like a crowd teaser that agitate people even more and gets them one step closer to a riot.
If in a building being gassed, you will see 10-30% of all go for the window and some will jump whether you are on the 1st floor or the fifth. It's not like when you get shot at where you automatically hunker down. When you are exposed to large amount of gas you want to try to get fresh air, don't! Hunker down, take your hands as far away on your face as possible, you will sit and drool and tears will flow, that's fine, but do not touch your skin and try not to cough too much.Then it's "just" a waiting game. If you look in the news stories you will see that people have taken hours of this kind of hurt.

*Finally a word of advice,* if you are in a place where the authorities are using tear gas, leave the immediate area, go home. Have you come into a situation where you are in a house that is being gassed, you should probably consider carefully whether it is not a time to come out with your hands above your head.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been pepper sprayed with the canisters the USPO uses, my brother was small and sprayed me with it in the face. My friend was a sheriff's office jailer they used the OC spray he told me that stuff is wicked. I don't know for sure but he told me that milk will help with the effect of being sprayed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

infidel88 said:


> Been gassed, its not fun, but mace is no joke....itll make a full man into a little bitch in less than a second. IT HURTS.


Infidel left nothing to be added. :mrgreen:

Hurts less than a messy divorce but not as fun as a broken arm.


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Most police officers are pepper sprayed and gassed as part of their training. 
Worst part of the pepper spray is the shower after.... make sure you only wash the contaminated area.... Dont let the water touch any VITAL areas. Learned that the hard way. Your balls burning is worse than when your eyes did.


----------



## The Punisher (Nov 16, 2012)

CS Gas wasn't all that bad in comparison to the OC. OC exposure was the worst thing that happened to me while I was in the academy.

Johnson's baby shampoo to wash your face afterwards. Ice felt good too. Lots of fresh air.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

During my Army BASIC training at Fort Lost in the Woods, State of Misery the drill sergeants wanted to make certain that we knew our chemical protective masks would work. Only one way to make us feel safe. They filled a room with CS gas and marched us all in. Then just to make sure we knew the gas was real, they had us remove our masks. Then at Fort Sill in OBC, I got to do it again. Every couple of years, I'd wind up in a training exercise where it got used. It isn't too bad if outdoors but those chambers are for real.

Once I had a girlfriend who had a can of pepper spray. She was messing with it and it went off in the car. Not a good thing!


----------



## mulle46 (Nov 9, 2012)

To me, OC was much worse than tear gas/CS, CS tears you up, but eyes could be open. OC shut my eyes on direct exposure, couldn't open both eyes for few hours on first exposure. . But follow up exposure much less severe, to me.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

ate my ex wifes chili once...it made me cry all right.

think id rather have been maced


----------



## HarshGeometry (Nov 17, 2012)

I haven't been pepper sprayed but i have taken a hot chicken wings challenge that was rated at ~5mil scoville 
After doing that anything besides water turned instantly to flem in my mouth (I threw it all back up after completing the challenge (2LBS of chicken!) the next 12 hours were agony any time I moved my stomach acid had been replaced with molten lava just it moving to where it wasn't sitting in my gut i could feel it burn the walls... uhhgg. The evacuation results were painful to say the least. 
After doing that... physical injuries are like a joke compared to the reaction from chili peppers..

Here's a bit of learning about peppers and how spicy things work


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Harsh - the important question is; Did you win the challenge?


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

I like to use a lil of it in my rot gut chili. 

It burns a bit, but its all a mental thing. We had to get a level I spray then run the gauntlet. After all was said and done while everyone was rinsing their faces with water I sat quietly on the hill and faced into the breeze. After about ten minutes the burn stopped. Then when we got back to the BEQ I used laundry detergent to wash my face before I hopped in the shower. Those that didn't? You could hear them yelling when the flow of water let the OC trickle down their bodies to the more sensitive areas. But I had a lil bit of experience with it before we moved to the states, so I had an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many times and once the real required training was done the stupid stuff started we lived.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

In my line of work I have been gassed with tear gas, sprayed with OC, and I was shot with a Taser. For me the taser was the worse of the three.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

In order of Pain:

1. Taser
2. OC Spray
3. Tear Gas

I was able to complete the training evolution (chase down an armed assailant and either shoot him with a simunitions pistol or engage in hand to hand). I chose to shoot the Tango since my eyes were on fire. And I eat Thai chilis right out of the garden, and jalapenos and scotch bonnets and habaneros. But the taser, OMFG, the taser is REALLY uncomfortable. Supposedly someone had one of the barbs go into his chest and the other one went into his testicles. Not only did he suffer the agony of riding the lightning, he got to experience it in the balls. I am like, frack that. Whoever shot him with the Taser should have been beat, repeatedly.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

TxBorderCop said:


> In order of Pain:
> 
> 1. Taser
> 2. OC Spray
> ...


I got one barb in the back and one in the ass  It is hard to explain the feeling but I wasn't right for the rest of the day, really on edge and jumpy. The one thing with the tazer is once the ride is over it's over but pepper spray is the gift that keeps giving. I felt it for days.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I once got in the way of a riot shield that had little electrodes all over it. That Polizei made a believer out of my semi-drunk ass. I know what you are saying, Meangreen... I didn't feel right for several hours and it wasn't the Grolsch that was doing it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never been tasered or sprayed (yet) but I should imagine tasers would only incapacitate somebody for about half a minute before he gets up and carries on being nasty, whereas a pepper spray or tear gas would blind him for 5 minute or more and he'd be helpless as a baby.
The eyes are the weak spots of every creature and zomb on earth, blind the mofos and you're laughing..
(Two true accounts spring to mind- a diver was being hassled by a huge shark so he jabbed it in the eye with a speargun and it swam off shaking its head and didn't come back.
In another example, a massive walrus grabbed a polar explorer by the leg and was dragging him off an ice floe into the water, so his mates kicked it in the eyes with the crampon-spikes on the toes of their boots and it beat a fast retreat)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> I once got in the way of a riot shield that had little electrodes all over it. That Polizei made a believer out of my semi-drunk ass. I know what you are saying, Meangreen... I didn't feel right for several hours and it wasn't the Grolsch that was doing it.


Ya it has a real mental affect afterwards, I knew I didn't want to be hit again but like an idiot later on in training I dry stunned myself changing cartridges.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Absolutely. Had it done for Urban Warfare training while in the U.S. Marines. Oh what a feeling. The tear gas was peanuts compared to the Pepper spray. But you know what after you've had it done it a good feeling to know what to expect when it happens in real life.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I've never been tasered or sprayed (yet) but I should imagine tasers would only incapacitate somebody for about half a minute before he gets up and carries on being nasty, whereas a pepper spray or tear gas would blind him for 5 minute or more and he'd be helpless as a baby.
> The eyes are the weak spots of every creature and zomb on earth, blind the mofos and you're laughing..
> (Two true accounts spring to mind- a diver was being hassled by a huge shark so he jabbed it in the eye with a speargun and it swam off shaking its head and didn't come back.
> In another example, a massive walrus grabbed a polar explorer by the leg and was dragging him off an ice floe into the water, so his mates kicked it in the eyes with the crampon-spikes on the toes of their boots and it beat a fast retreat)


The pepper spray has a psychological effect the first time that can work in your benefit but darker the skin the lesser the effect. White folks get the worst of it. A person that has spent a lot of time in prison or has been pepper sprayed before tend to be able to overcome the effects of pepper spray. The tazer overwhelms the receptors that function muscle and it can be reapplied at the squeeze of a trigger. Take a look at the videos online and I think you change your opinion.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

After our German bar incident, we got back to our field exercise area, we were discussing it. While the batons left physical bruises, headaches, etc. we determine the electric shock shields and CS gas were much worse.


----------



## orey (Jan 2, 2013)

yeah sucks..if i had a choice id rather be tasered that pepper sprayed...pepperball sucks also........


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Not directly but an event to remember. Bought a Kimber pepper spray gun on Ebay. Read the reviews and knew this is what I wanted. It arrived and the safety was off when I opened it. In the process of putting the safety back on it discharged in my home office...for maybe one second. It hit the door frame at the ceiling. I dove out of the room. Seconds later I was coughing and nearly blinded. My wife, who was upstairs then started choking and her eyes were tearing. When se asked me what was happening and I told her to open windows. Had to do some repaint due to the red dye. This stuff is bad ass. Read the reviews and get some!!!


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Never, and i hope i never will be.


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, but worse than that is OC SPRAY ... just one cotton ball wipe of that will ruin your day haha good training through gryphon group in FL.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes in the army...not fun..lol


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

In Somalia, someone in the tent accidentally pulled a grande. I said, "Is it just me, but my eyes are burning". And as the wind blew, it became worse. Until total eye burn,,, running.

*Just good clean fun*


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

It was night time.
I was in this dark alley.
An unassuming girl wearing a hoody was walking my way.
I jumped out from behind the dumpster that i was hiding behind and tried to grab her.
I got pepper sprayed.


In all seriousness, I got P sprayed in training class.
Hint from personal experience....wash, wash, and wash your hands again before peeing!
I washed my hands once and then pee'd... I can imagine what a VD feels like now!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Its sucks...final


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

Never and don't want to be.


----------

